
Ephemerisle: The First Step in Seasteading or Just a Party? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/ephemerisle-the-first-step-in-seasteading-or-just/
======
WalterSear
A party of pipe dreamers, who've confused enlightened selfishness for
enlightened self-interest.

